# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Tyłozmyk kręgosłupa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Dostałem odpis zdjecia RTG. i jest w nim napisane że widać tyłozmyk najprawdopodobniej zwyrodnieniowy na poziomie L5/S1 o wielkości 4mm. oraz możliwość hemilumbalizacji lewostronnej S1. 
Chciałbym aby ktoś powiedział mi do jakiego leczenia może mnie zakwalifikować te 4mm bo nie wiem czy jest to dużo czy nie. 
 Z góry dziekuje za wszezlka pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4mm to >25% kręgi lędźwiowe mają około 30-40mm (tak słyszałem)

Ja mam tyłozmyk i dyskopatię - tyłozmyk jest najprawdopodobniej wynikiem dyskopatii, zmniejsza się dysk i "wylewa" wyższe kręgi się zsuwają...

wszędzie pisze jak leczyć kręgozmyk (w przód), albo dyskopatię. Nigdzie jak tyłozmyk z dyskopatią.

tyłozmyk = retrozmyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a tak poza tym to:

2010 r.
Na poziomie L5-S1 widoczna znaczna centralno obuboczna protruzja tarczy międzykręgowej towarzysząca *dyskretnemu ześlizgowi tylnemu trzonu L5 wlk 4mm* na tym poziomie wymiar A-P kanału kręgowego zwężony do 9mm

Neurochirurg "jeśli będzie postępować - operacja"
Rehabilitanci "ćwiczyć mięśnie, jeśli nie ma objawów neurologicznych nie operować"
Neurolodzy: "trzeba z tym żyć" (tylko jak?!)
Ortopedzi: "leki..." 

cztery lata później:
Na poziomie L5/S1 centralna wypuklina tarczy, modelująca worek oponowy. Wymiar AP kanału 7,5mm. Zmiany zwyrodnieniowe w stawach międzywyrostkowych zawężające otwory międzykręgowe.

i teraz już sam nie wiem gdzie z tym iść i gdzie szukać pomocy, mnie boli właściwie bez przerwy, da się z tym żyć, objawów neurologicznych chyba nie mam, ale ból zabiera mi chęci do wszystkiego...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej udać się*do dobrego chiropraktyka, terapeuty manualnego, osteopaty. Któryś z nich na pewno pomoże! Powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam bardzo podobny problem. Odwiedzam wszystkich po kolei. ........żyje z ciągłym bólem od roku. ....jestem bardzo ciekawa jak z twoim zdrowiem. .....odezwij się proszę może warto wymienić się doświadczeniami

----------


## stalker8

moje wyniki l-s, chronologicznie:

→cloud.mail.ru/public/JFXs/85agwA3yi

→cloud.mail.ru/public/91ZM/LtzXvy4GQ

→cloud.mail.ru/public/ArRG/vMEwyvMaA

→cloud.mail.ru/public/Fdjo/tFzyiKyf1

Najnowsze ze stycznia 2012 - dyskopatia w l-s na dwóch poziomach, nic szczególnego, nie wstawiam tu; stawy k-b zarośnięte całkowicie u dołu - też wtedy. Szkoda, że nikt nie mówił  na początku, że podstawowym ćwiczeniem są przy takim ustawieniu l5-s1 są przysiady. Dopiero moja Pani, ale to już pisałem; skąd wiedziała... - i od kogo mogła, to nie wspomnę tutaj. W internecie, też widziałem, że polecane przy lordozie - stopy szeroko, palce na zewnątrz, ale to przy mojej wadzie. Zauważyłem, że przykucanie pomaga - bardzo dawno to było... Przysiady zacząłem robić dopiero w 2013, z myślą o tym. Wcześniej chodzenie - nie znałem nic innego. Polecano mi leżenie z nogami na krześle - nieruchomo, przez co najmniej godzinę, a w razie ostrych dolegliwości nawet do trzech dni. I leżałem...

----------


## stalker8

---
- "skąd oni wszyscy mają rezonans...?"

Kazał mi się położyć na brzuchu; ugiąć nogę w kolanie. Jedną ręką przycisnął do kozetki, drugą chwycił za tę nogę (nie pamiętam jak) i szarpał do góry, aż dałem głos przestraszony. - "Tu nie cyrk..." - "...Bo cię nie będziemy badać".
O tym co było u ortopedy i neurologa już tutaj opisywałem. 
Piani, bezzębni z pierwszeństwem, śmierdzący jak menele (ach, to przecież ja). Ale pani pułkownikowa weszła w futrze, no to miała przed nimi. Poborowi na końcu.

Można powiedzieć, że sobie to wszystko zmyśliłem przecież. Oczywiście kategoria A. - "To nie jest nic takiego, żebyś nie mógł służyć" - przewodniczący rzekł na koniec. Neurolog -  żebym prosił [ja?] o odroczenie. Ortopeda - że niestety, ale nie będzie po mojej myśli. Był wysoki i jeden z moich rówieśników szarpany za ramię po kontuzji, tak jakby od niego w twarz zarobiłby - i został nazwany cwaniaczkiem.

→neurochirurgwroclaw.com.pl/pl/page/7/OPERACJE/13/OPERACJE_KREGOSLUPA/21/KREGOZMYK/

----------


## stalker8

Kiepskie dni, neurologiczne, zmęczenie, trochę mnie to martwi - całkiem, że to już tak zostanie; taki osłabiony; brak sił. No i boli - to co zwykle... Kontynuacja jeszcze:

Nie pamiętam (żeby nie skłamać - no, ale - czemu nie kłamać?)... - nie pamiętam, czy przycisnął mnie ręką do kozetki, a drugą ciągnął za nogę - pamiętam tylko, że ciągnął. Po zaliczeniu neurologa i ortopedy, był już bez tego drugiego... - czy też nie pamiętam? - ale chyba sam. Spytał gdzie są rodzice - czy nie przyjechał za mną ktoś, pewnie ojciec. Pomyślałem po tym, że to jakby chciał - no co... - w łapę chyba... Werdykt przyszedł pocztą - "śladowe esowate skrzywienie kręgosłupa - kategoria A".
Miałem ogromy lęk wtedy, ale spałem całkiem normalnie. Tak jakbym nie wiedział co się dzieje. W tym ogromnym stresie pojechałem reaktywować się jako student i załatwiłem - kontynuację na zaocznych, bliżej niż Kraków. Pani w gminie, gdzie poszedłem pytać - może nawet o służbę zastępczą, też nie pamiętam - podpowiedziała, żebym tak zrobił. I ten drugi gość, który z nią siedział w tej wojskowości - też wiedział co jest grane.

W tamtych dniach coś się wydarzyło - też nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale chyba wtedy, nie wcześniej.
Przybłąkał się piesek; miał obrożę. Zagoniłem go do garażu - półotwartej szopy, pod stół w rogu, zastawiłem tekturowymi pudłami, jakimiś ciężkimi kanciastymi klocami drewna; straszyłem kijem, a nawet chyba uderzyłem. Szczerzył zęby, a wcześniej chciał... merdał ogonem, po prostu albo się zgubił, albo ktoś go porzucił; raczej to drugie (?).
Tak zostawiłem i poszedłem do miasta. Sąsiad go wziął do swoich rodziców, tam nakarmili go i... nie wiem co się z nim stało, ale chyba ocalał.

Uznałem, że nie mam po co wracać do Krakowa, przecież nie uciągnę tych studiów, ani nie wiem nic - jak wynająć mieszkanie, nie miałem w domu telefonu, nie znałem nikogo; kupowałem tylko Nową Technikę Wojskową przez cało Lo i to było chyba moje jedyne źródło wiedzy o świecie; upośledzony. Myślałem, że skoro tak mnie boli, to nie mogą mnie wziąć. Napisałem odwołanie. Pojechałem nawet maluchem, z ojcem, do dr neurologii w ośrodku sanatoryjnym, który mi latem robił manipulacje, bo ktoś rodzicom powiedział jaki to cudotwórca. Napisał zaświadczenie - na kartce z zeszytu...?? które na komisji pokazałem. 
Ten sam, który twierdził, że "ludzie na wsi orzą, sieją i nie narzekają - dopiero jak na stare lata" - wtedy wg niego maja prawo. Nic ten człowiek nie wiedział - tak samo jak ja - że przy takiej pracy wydzielają się endorfiny i adrenalina, może. - O czym parę dni temu poinformowano mnie na drugim forum - tym które podejrzewam o wjazdy na komputer (akurat inne niż pierwsze, boję się otwarcie napisać).
I co gadał jeszcze... że może moje umiejętności ze studiów będą wykorzystane w wojsku - przy samochodach, o ile mi nie rozkażą silników wyciągać ciężkich... coś bredził tak... 
Byłem wcześniej u niego dwa razy - za drugim przyjął mnie, odłożywszy szklaneczkę Łyski, psa, owczarka Koli, zostawił w swoim  pokoju/mieszkaniu kurortowo-sanatoryjnym - po drugiej stronie korytarza; chwalił się też sportowcami, którym zapisywał jakiś "laser"... Podobno, rodzice później opowiadali, dostał raka ileś miesięcy później, czy wypadł mu dysk... coś. (?).

Może być ten wpis?

----------


## stalker8

Generalnie, w życiu obowiązuje mnie od ludzi

taka zasada, że: "Rozbujaj się chłopku, o ordynarnym wyglądzie; rozpędź i rozwal sobie ten durny... czerep - chcącemu albowiem nie dzieje się krzywda". I studia w Krakowie będą dla ciebie w sam raz i dziewczyna młodsza, światowa, też samtąd - gdzie się pchasz ciągle na Chama. Bo co zrobić z takim nie wiadomo - jak mi nawet na dywaniku pani dyrektor urzędu pracy powiedziała - niektórzy chyba czują potrzebę wzywać mnie na dywanik??

----------


## stalker8

I co mi też tam ten ich neurolog powiedział, oprócz tego, że: czy czasem nie biorę narkotyków, "bo wyglądam na takiego" - ale to tutaj w innym wątku już pisałem , i, że "to nic, bo w wojsku  nie ma narkotyków". Natomiast dziś przypominam sobie, że oprócz tego na koniec, jak coś zacząłem do niego głupkowato, chyba, że chciałbym się jeszcze uczyć,?, to odrzekł: "jesteś mężczyzną". Ale teraz, po latach, to inna sytuacja...

_→youtube.com/watch?v=8BxDpOu3cD0_

----------

